# Allen Edmonds recrafting for rubber soles



## A practical man (Jul 20, 2004)

I know that rubber soles are anathema for many AAAC readers, but some of us choose such for the practical qualities related to climate.

If you have had any Allen Edmonds rubber-soled shoes recrafted, would you please share your experience. Did the recrafting live up to your expectations? Did the soles appear the same as when new? Did they wear as well?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

No experience, but I presume A-E would replace the original rubber sole-heel unit with an identical one or one very similar if the original is unavailable. For example, I have an number of shoes withe the Vibram sole formerly used by A-E. If I wanted to have A-E recraft these, I would ask them to use the VIP sole, which would suit me even better since I believe they don't wear down nearly as fast as the Vibram.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Ae can recraft with any current model sole, even switch between leather and rubber (within reason, you would not put a boat sole on Park Avenues).


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Anyone had any success with having a non-AE cobbler replace a rubber sole?


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I had Ecco shoes and they were sent back to Ecco. They were replaced with regular, non Ecco Vibram soles. I was told that this is because the Eccos are somehow injection-molded and they can not replace them with the same soles because of that. Due to the unsatisfactory experience with the replacement soles, I have not bought dress shoes with rubber soles again.

I have some Born shoes and I guess they will get tossed when they wear out. 

Curious as to what to do with the Ferragamo bit loafers I have with the lug sole in rubber. Wonder if Ferragamo resoles those or those get just regular Vibrams

Sam


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

AldenPyle said:


> Anyone had any success with having a non-AE cobbler replace a rubber sole?


Sure, and it has always gone swimmingly.



memphislawyer said:


> I had Ecco shoes and they were sent back to Ecco. They were replaced with regular, non Ecco Vibram soles. I was told that this is because the Eccos are somehow injection-molded and they can not replace them with the same soles because of that. Due to the unsatisfactory experience with the replacement soles, I have not bought dress shoes with rubber soles again.


What they said was true. The Ecco soles are injection-molded directly to the preformed uppers. Replacing them, like any rubber-soled shoe that is cemented directly to the leather without _functional_ support stitching, requires cutting and sanding off the old sole and then gluing on a new one. However, if you get _welted_ (or, I suppose Blake stitched) rubber soled shoes, the process of replacing those soles is exactly the same as replacing stitched-on leather-soled shoes.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

A practical man said:


> I know that rubber soles are anathema for many AAAC readers, but some of us choose such for the practical qualities related to climate.
> 
> If you have had any Allen Edmonds rubber-soled shoes recrafted, would you please share your experience. Did the recrafting live up to your expectations? Did the soles appear the same as when new? Did they wear as well?


Had a pair of Warton's recrafted after 10 years and AE did a superb job, they came back just like new and got another 5 years out of them before I parted with them.


----------



## cobblestone (Feb 13, 2007)

memphislawyer said:


> I had Ecco shoes and they were sent back to Ecco. They were replaced with regular, non Ecco Vibram soles. I was told that this is because the Eccos are somehow injection-molded and they can not replace them with the same soles because of that. Due to the unsatisfactory experience with the replacement soles, I have not bought dress shoes with rubber soles again.
> 
> I have some Born shoes and I guess they will get tossed when they wear out.
> 
> ...


The problem with ecco shoes is the materials that are injected during the construction process is poly urethane. A very comfortable materal to walk on. The long term problem, is poly urethane has a "shelf life". About 5 years or so it begins to break down and crumble. So if the original sole wears out and someone puts a replacement vibram sole onto the poly urethane base, it will only stay bonded as long as the poly urethane doesn't break down. When it starts to break down, it must be completely removed and a new sole must be built onto the bottom of the shoe. It can be done, quite expensive for a shoe of their price point.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Teacher said:


> Sure, and it has always gone swimmingly.


Thanks


----------



## A practical man (Jul 20, 2004)

*Now, do I need Tingley overshoes?*

Now I have been reassured that Allen Edmonds rubber-sole shoes can be recrafted. Several months ago, one kind soul recommended AE Bentley shoes for England--thank you to the respondents, you have been a big help. I purchased them through E-bay.

My question now relates to protection from rain. My wife and I will travel to England with the contents of two suitcases each, and I will be walking to and from public transportation or biking to work (four miles) for a year. I have three pairs of shoes for England, two AE rubber-soled shoes and an Ecco Goretex casual shoe.

Will I also need Tingley overshoes?


----------



## regularguy (Jul 27, 2007)

AldenPyle said:


> Anyone had any success with having a non-AE cobbler replace a rubber sole?


Yes, seconded. Piece of cake.


----------



## willysquared (Jul 26, 2007)

That is the one thing I love about Allen-Edmonds shoes, the reasonable price for an exceptional recrafting job. Plus it's so easy just get one of their repair bags from a retailer and drop it in the mail.


----------



## fullgrain (Jan 5, 2007)

A practical man said:


> Now I have been reassured that Allen Edmonds rubber-sole shoes can be recrafted.


True, but just be aware that not ALL can be recrafted. My understanding is that shoes from the dress or dress casual lines generally can but that the casual comfort line cannot. From their website:



> Some cordovan styles may require longer time to recraft. Due to special construction methods, our Italian slip-ons, driving moccasins, Casual Comfort Collection™, some handsewn and woven styles, as well as footwear with very badly cracked upper or lining leathers cannot be recrafted. Prior work by other cobblers may prevent a shoe from being recrafted.


----------



## cobblestone (Feb 13, 2007)

*recrafting*

While AE says they can not be recrafted, what they mean is they can't do it in their factory. They are set up to only recraft welted shoes. A good shoe repair shop will have no problem in resoling their shoes that they don't wish to do. This type of resoling takes hand skills and not machines to do the work. We are a trade still here waiting to serve those who buy quality footwear.


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

After waiting 3 and a half weeks, just received a box from AE with my 2 year old Stockbridges, back from recrafting. VIP rubber outsole looks fine to me, though I think the VIP outsole they use now is made of softer rubber. Maybe the formula is different now?

They come in an AE box, with an AE red flannel cloth wrapped around them, instead of the AE flannel shoe bags.

The only quibble is the polish job, kind of uneven, but at least it appears they did their best work on the more scuffed areas. And just to confirm past posts, they did not do anything to the insoles at all.

I thought $95 was fair enough on standard recrafting, I like having a new AE outsole on a broken-in pair of AEs. Wearing them outside, they felt the same as before, but with a renewed spring in my step.

Pre-AAAC, I was buying rubber soled Banana Republic and Johnston & Murphy shoes and wearing out both the insole and outsole after one year to 16 months and having to throw them out, after the local cobbler said they were cemented and not worth repairing. 

IMO, in the long run, you could save some $$ by purchasing a pair of rubber-soled AEs, having them recrafted and avoid filling the local landfill once a year!


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

I never fully understood value proposition of recrafting.

Most of my AE leather sole shoes were bought new on eBay and discount stores for around $100 (sometimes as low as $40-50). I realize some of them are discontinued models, but even current models can be found at deep discounts (ie the most popular Park Avenue for $150 from Nordstrom.com).

Rubber soles AE can be found at even lower prices.

Why would one ever bother with spending $95 on recrafting old shoes if brand NEW shoes can be acquired for the same amount?


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Avers said:


> I never fully understood value proposition of recrafting.
> 
> Most of my AE leather sole shoes were bought new on eBay and discount stores for around $100 (sometimes as low as $40-50). I realize some of them are discontinued models, but even current models can be found at deep discounts (ie the most popular Park Avenue for $150 from Nordstrom.com).
> 
> ...


For a number of reasons, none of which have to do with money. First, it may be a style that is no longer available. While you indicate that this is not important to you, it it important to some of us (including me). Second, a good many of us like the aging and patina that good leather shoes build up over the years; obviously, recrafting preserves this. Third, on some lasts, the upper needs to be stretched to conform to certain characteristics of each person's foot, and on all leather-soled shoes the cork midsole and leather insole mold nicely to the foot as well. Naturally, buying new shoes forces the wearer to repeat this "molding" period.

These characteristics are important to some and are not imortant to to others. As long as the uppers look good, I will continue to have my old shoes resoled, as I love the look and feel of them.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

A practical man said:


> Now I have been reassured that Allen Edmonds rubber-sole shoes can be recrafted. Several months ago, one kind soul recommended AE Bentley shoes for England--thank you to the respondents, you have been a big help. I purchased them through E-bay.


Hey, I think that was me! I'm glad you like them!


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Digging up an old thread and hoping the start date is an auspicuous one. I have a pair of three year old AE Stockbridges in Chili which, with one exception, I really enjoy. The rubber soles just don't do it for me--in a number of ways. Earlier in this thread, someone wrote how the soles can be switched from leather to rubber. Question, can AE switch rubber to leather? Has anyone done this? Success? I love the color and the style but the rubber sole does not offer enough support and drive me insane.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I'm pretty sure that what you are suggesting can be done. I have had the same thing done, in reverse (leather to rubber soles). AE has also been amenable to replacing single thickness, leather soles with double oak soles. Though, the best way to be sure is for you to call them and discuss what you would like to have done.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I'm pretty sure that what you are suggesting can be done. I have had the same thing done, in reverse (leather to rubber soles). AE has also been amenable to replacing single thickness, leather soles with double oak soles. Though, the best way to be sure is for you to call them and discuss what you would like to have done.


Thanks for the response, I will do just that.

G


----------

